

Spammers Choose GMail - gzammit
http://www.allspammedup.com/2008/07/spammers-choose-gmail/

======
Jem
'Experts say this huge rise in spam is thanks to the cracking of Google’s
CAPTCHA system. Spammers came up with an OCR scanner that was smart enough to
read it'

...well, they're one up on me. It took me at least 4 attempts to get a CAPTCHA
I could read when I created a gmail account recently.

~~~
unalone
Really? I've always thought that Google's had the easiest-to-read CAPTCHA of
all the ones I came across.

